# Office 365 >  >  Accidentally clicked "Yes" to reopening file and discarding changes.

## molly13

Hello,

I seem to have foolishly clicked "Yes" when I tried to reopen a file that was already open and the warning box "___ Document is already open. Reopening will cause any changes to be discarded. Would you like to reopen Document ____."  :EEK!: 

I am desperately trying to recover the work that was done (b/c I didn't save nearly as often as I should have...). But it does not look as if there are any Unsaved documents, or any unsaved versions of the file.

Does anyone know any tricks to recover the saved progress?

Thanks so much!
Molly

----------


## AliGW

The problem is that you didn't save the changes in the already open document, so when you clicked on 'yes' you were telling Excel to forget the unsaved changes you had made. I don't believe there is any record in Excel or Windows of those changes.

----------


## FDibbins

There may be a backup saved if you have set auto-recover.  See if you can find anything is a folder something like this...
C:\Users\your-name-here\Downloads\excel forum\temp

----------


## Logit

.
.
My system uses the following for auto-backups. I believe it is the default directory as I did not change anything when installing to my computer. (Office 2007)

C:\Users\My\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Excel\

Change "My" to name of your computer

----------

